# Did you learn to cube from Dan Brown(pogobat)?



## PatrickJameson (Nov 29, 2009)

Just wondering.

Edit: Um, also, lets try not to go either way on the topic of if he is good or if he is bad. I really just want some statistics.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, yes I did.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Nov 29, 2009)

I got the general idea from him but I learned from poisonstinger.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

Nope.

and I like JTW2007 and am proud of it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 29, 2009)

No, and I'm proud of it.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

I sure did (which I'm not proud of)
after 1 week of DB I immediately switched to Fridrich and learned 4LLL in a few days, now I'm close to 2LLL


----------



## Faz (Nov 29, 2009)

yep


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 29, 2009)

no and I hope he dies in an ironic cubing accident. like slipping on vaseline and hits his head against his cube...then explodes.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yea.


----------



## Forte (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes.

However, before this, I learned from Nerd Paradise. I forgot it though


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> no and I hope he dies in an ironic cubing accident. like slipping on vaseline and hits his head against his cube...the explodes.



i'm gonna come out on a limb and say he doesn't give two sh**s about his times...
I would just be happy for the 10 million views, just for a beginner method.
lmfao

jk, dan brown sucks premature baby buttholio


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

K, there is no need to hate on him like this. He did a good job for teaching people how to solve in about 55 seconds and brought a lot of members to the community. It's not like anyone forced you to learn from him. So just chill about it. I have told people about it and they find it easy. I didn't use it and am glad I used the book but he still made a good tut.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

Edmund said:


> K, there is no need to hate on him like this. He did a good job for teaching people how to solve in about 55 seconds and brought a lot of members to the community. It's not like anyone forced you to learn from him. So just chill about it. I have told people about it and they find it easy. I didn't use it and am glad I used the book but he still made a good tut.


true, I wouldn't be here if not for Dan Brown.


----------



## ianini (Nov 29, 2009)

I learned it from the booklet that came with the cube.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 29, 2009)

Edmund said:


> K, there is no need to hate on him like this. He did a good job for teaching people how to solve in about 55 seconds and brought a lot of members to the community. It's not like anyone forced you to learn from him. So just chill about it. I have told people about it and they find it easy. I didn't use it and am glad I used the book but he still made a good tut.



Sure he thought millions of people who to cube, but a majority comes to realize they're slow and ask so many times "WTF do I get faster?!?!?" here on this forum and several places. 

I for one am glad that I didn't learn from pogobat and pretty damn proud of it.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 29, 2009)

Edmund said:


> K, there is no need to hate on him like this. He did a good job for teaching people how to solve in about 55 seconds and brought a lot of members to the community. It's not like anyone forced you to learn from him. So just chill about it. I have told people about it and they find it easy. I didn't use it and am glad I used the book but he still made a good tut.



Indeed. His cubing status may be slow (42 seconds for a PB), his uncaring about seriously cubing shouldn't get us in a tizzy.
His beginner's method sparked the speedsolver in many of us today, and even so, his videos still are great to this day.
Sure, it'd be better if, for the sake of the Speedsolving community, he actually needs to learn some faster stoofs if he really wants the cubing community and his "tribe", as he calls it, to grow larger. This way, the 120,000+ people subbed to him can cube, too.
How's that for publicity?


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 29, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > K, there is no need to hate on him like this. He did a good job for teaching people how to solve in about 55 seconds and brought a lot of members to the community. It's not like anyone forced you to learn from him. So just chill about it. I have told people about it and they find it easy. I didn't use it and am glad I used the book but he still made a good tut.
> ...


A lot of beginners are going to ask that question regardless from who or where they learned it from.

Gosh, some people act like he's the cause of aids or something. 
And, yes I did learn from him.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 29, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> How's that for publicity?



I would really appreciate cubing to be less popular. Thanks.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 29, 2009)

Let's just say I solved my first cube thanks to his video.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Nov 29, 2009)

i learned from Ryan Heise's, hi-games site. theres a really good walkthrough there, with minimal text and no videos. its all java applets, which are nice.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 29, 2009)

Yep. He's like the one who started the majority of us to start speedcubing. Thanks to his video, I already subbed 60 from him. His Tutorials were good. 
In fact, he was one of the few people who had the 4x4x4 Parity List.
In other words, he's awesome, so stop hating him.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 29, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> so stop hating him.



We all have our own opinions. mmkay.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah my bad. Still, it's not like he did anything bad for you to wish for him to...get hurt.


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 29, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> no and I hope he dies in an ironic cubing accident. like slipping on vaseline and hits his head against his cube...then explodes.



I like this quote, it made me smile.

No I didn't learn from Dan Brown.

I do quite enjoy Dan Brown's books however (I know it is a different Dan Brown)


----------



## shelley (Nov 29, 2009)

The website I learned it from didn't even have PICTURES. You kids with your video tutorials are spoiled rotten.


----------



## Ton (Nov 29, 2009)

who?


----------



## ElderKingpin (Nov 29, 2009)

i did not. i took one look at the HEY WORLD. and left. i would not consider it a tutorial. I like badmephisto's for 2 reasons

1. Its more professional
2. He goes through the tutorial, instead of just giving a visual on what the algorithms do.

(I did not learn from either of them though. youcandothecube.com). Ironically i threw away the pamphlet that came with the cube


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 29, 2009)

i learned from lar5.com haha thank god i switched to fridrich


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 29, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 29, 2009)

Have you watched Dan Brown's 4x4 tutorial, especially the parity part?

It's just an abomination to everything in existence.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Have you watched Dan Brown's 4x4 tutorial, especially the parity part?
> 
> It's just an abomination to everything in existence.



He has a 4x4 tut? 

Omg he does. I had no idea.

I learned from robh for 4x4 so .


----------



## lilkdub503 (Nov 29, 2009)

I learned 3x3 from Rubiks.com, which if you clicked is fairly solid. It resembles both Fridrich and Beginner.



nitrocan said:


> Have you watched Dan Brown's 4x4 tutorial, especially the parity part?
> 
> It's just an abomination to everything in existence.


Well, I thought it was pretty good, but then again I pulled OLL parity from this forum. And I suck at 4x4, so...yeah. I'll take another look, because I have grown a hell of a lot since I first learned.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Have you watched Dan Brown's 4x4 tutorial, especially the parity part?
> ...



He doesn't use OLL PLL so the way he explains parity is very awkward. The algorithms he gives are even more awkward.


----------



## LNZ (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, but only for the 4x4 cube. I used a 1981 cube book for the 3x3 and 2x2 (by natural extention as a 2x2 is a 3x3 with no edge cubies), and RobH0629's tutorial for the 5x5.

As the 6x6 is just a bigger version of the 4x4, I credit Dan Brown and RobH0629 to solve it.

And as the 7x7 is a bigger version of the 5x5, I credit RobH0629.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 29, 2009)

Guilty. For the 3x3x3 at least.

Dan Brown's 4x4x4 method is horrible. There are much better tutorials. I think he teaches 2 unnecessary Parity Algorithms.


----------



## LNZ (Nov 29, 2009)

A bit of note. 

I had to watch Dan Brown's 4x4 tutorial over 10 times to finally get it in to my head. He is not very good at the 4x4 and it shows.

I did watch RobH0629's 4x4 tutorial twice to make up for some failing aspects of Dan Brown's 4x4 tutorial.

And because of RobH0629's good 4x4 tutorial, I used him for the 5x5 cube solve. His 5x5 tutorial set is very good.


----------



## HALLU (Nov 29, 2009)

Partially. I learned to solve last layer corners his way. Someone i know taught me the rest of the solving process.. I am now waaaaay better than him  he still uses beginners method..


----------



## empty (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, I learned it from him. A few weeks later I discovered another beginners tutorial where 4LLL was used and I learned this. I don't know who made it, but since then i got more and more into speedcubing.


----------



## Neo63 (Nov 29, 2009)

yup


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Nov 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, yes. Thank God for badmephisto and his speedcubing-friendly beginner's tutorial.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 29, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Tomk (Nov 29, 2009)

NO!!! I learnt from Speedsolving the Cube by Dan Harris. It has long since fallen apart


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 29, 2009)

Nope. I originally learned from Lars Petrus's page. I couldn't master block building, so I learned from the link on Rubiks.com.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 29, 2009)

I didn't know that The Da Vinci Code contained instructions on how to solve a cube. I'll have to reread it again and look for it. Is it in the movie? Because I didn't see that, and I'm concerned that I managed to miss something that big.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 29, 2009)

I started cubing a few months before Dan Brown made his tutorial, so nope  
I learned from Thrawst's tutorials since it was the first thing that came up when I searched "how to solve a Rubik's cube"


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 29, 2009)

lol, its a tie right now


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 29, 2009)

Nope I learned from a person who copied Dan Brown


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 29, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> yep



Thats so cool. Even he learned it from him. Its like saying Yu Nakajima learned from pogobot. (doubt it though)


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Nov 29, 2009)

Nope. Learned from some text-only page I found several years ago.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 29, 2009)

I wonder if Dan Brown knows Fridrich?

And his 4x4 tut on Parity was messed up. You know when you have 2 corners switched on 4x4 next to each other? Then you just do 2Uw 2Lw 2U 2l 2U 2Lw 2U then t perm? he had me learn the t perm MIRRORED. Ifinally realized that and i was like, WTF?


----------



## MW1990 (Nov 29, 2009)

I learned from Dan Brown  It really doesn't matter now because I was sub 19 less than a year later with Fridrich....


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 29, 2009)

yep.


----------



## Escher (Nov 29, 2009)

I've never watched any of his tutorials...


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 29, 2009)

There should be another thread like "How many people learned to cube from pogobat and pwn him now?" There seems to be many.

Including me.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Nov 29, 2009)

pogobat said he would MAKE the MOST BEST 4X4 TUTORIAL. When he fixes his 4x4


----------



## Dene (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy crap my ("no") vote evened it up at 59/59.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes. Maybe not the best way to start, but it got me here!


----------



## kjcellist (Nov 29, 2009)

Dene said:


> Holy crap my ("no") vote evened it up at 59/59.



And my "no" vote just made it uneven again.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, my 'yes' evened the results at 62/62.

Like Dene, I didn't know it was going to happen...


----------



## Chaos2011 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah I did, then learned F2L and most of PLL from badmephisto


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 29, 2009)

No.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 29, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > K, there is no need to hate on him like this. He did a good job for teaching people how to solve in about 55 seconds and brought a lot of members to the community. It's not like anyone forced you to learn from him. So just chill about it. I have told people about it and they find it easy. I didn't use it and am glad I used the book but he still made a good tut.
> ...



You're being such a drama queen. 

Dan Brown has probably brought more people into the speedcubing community than any other publicly available cubing resource. While his method might not be efficient, it's basic enough to get people into it. I learned from his method, and I have NO problem with that. I'm sub-20 now. Going from his method to full Fridrich wasn't difficult, in the least, so why should I complain? His video was clear, easy to follow, and very simple. Of course, Badmephisto's beginner video is significantly better, and that's the video I recommend to people, but if someone has learned from Dan's video, that's fine too.

I, for one, am proud of him for getting so many people into it. Anyone who's hating on Dan for his tutorial video needs to get off their high horse, come down to earth, and look at how many people he's "introduced" to the cube.





nitrocan said:


> There should be another thread like "How many people learned to cube from pogobat and pwn him now?" There seems to be many.


That's a great idea, because we're all 12 year olds! 

:fp


Seriously, get over it. Dan's done great things for our community.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 29, 2009)

fine fine...Dan helped lots of us get into cubing that I admit.

But how many of us really wanted to solve the cube before you even heard of Dan's tutorial? (just a question, not intending to turn your argument around or anything )


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

A total split after 132 votes, crazy.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> fine fine...Dan helped lots of us get into cubing that I admit.
> 
> But how many of us really wanted to solve the cube before you even heard of Dan's tutorial? (just a question, not intending to turn your argument around or anything )



I did. i remembered how much I loved my old cube when I was 8 years old, even though I couldn't solve it. so I bought a new cube, and decided to learn any way I could. I just happened to find Dan brown's tut, and because I understood it, and liked the way he did it, I used it.


----------



## reghrhre (Nov 29, 2009)

Nope. Learned from Thrawst.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Nov 29, 2009)

yes


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



I didn't feel like reading your post, but I got through the first 2 or so lines. I want to say that I don't think Mr. Waffle was being a drama queen. Also, pogobat did NOT turn lots of people to speedcubing. People that were already interested FOUND him, and then learnt a crap method which put them on the back foot from the start. So I think we are justified in blaming pogobat for all the trouble he's caused our community.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 30, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> no and I hope he dies in an ironic cubing accident. like slipping on vaseline and hits his head against his cube...then explodes.



+1


----------



## chris410 (Nov 30, 2009)

Chaos2011 said:


> Yeah I did, then learned F2L and most of PLL from badmephisto



Exactly what I did


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Nov 30, 2009)

I sure did 'cause that was the first one that came up when i searched
"how to solve rubik's cube".
It was pretty hard, but I learned in a week.
I think pogobat goes WAY too fast.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 30, 2009)

I learn from Rubik's website and Tyson Mao.


----------



## cubestack (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes.
(I don't see why there are so many posts with the tag: I'm not proud of it. Dan was efficient in teaching a method that was easy to follow.)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Nov 30, 2009)

NOOOOO WAY
i learned from rob, f2l from badmephisto and rob and memyselfandpi, oll from the internet and lancetheblueknight, PLL ima still learning
dan brown's tutorials are explanatory, but they dont work.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 30, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> But how many of us really wanted to solve the cube before you even heard of Dan's tutorial? (just a question, not intending to turn your argument around or anything )


I'm not sure I see the point to that question  But I did. I didn't know anything about cubing, but I wanted to learn how to solve, so I search for a video tutorial on youtube and his came up. Who would watch that video if they didn't care to know how to solve? Or is that what happened to some people here?




Dene said:


> I didn't feel like reading your post, but I got through the first 2 or so lines.


I'm not sure how you expect to respond appropriately without reading my whole post.


----------



## EmCube (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep...

"Hey world"....


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

Dene said:


> I didn't feel like reading your post, but I got through the first 2 or so lines. I want to say that I don't think Mr. Waffle was being a drama queen. Also, pogobat did NOT turn lots of people to speedcubing. People that were already interested FOUND him, and then learnt a crap method which put them on the back foot from the start. So I think we are justified in blaming pogobat for all the trouble he's caused our community.




You say that ignoring the 47% of the community that DID learn from Pogobat. Do the maths. Nearly half of the forum started, learned or got help via his videos. Sure, he made a mistake with the Vaseline, but he also presented the Beginners method in an incredibly easy to understand format. Badmephisto may have better tutorials but I think Dan's tutorials are perfectly good to be at nthe top of the list when searching. There is no problem with the method he teaches, and I have taught it to other people. Layer-by-layer is how the brain works, and just because it doesn't have on of the smoothest transfers to CFOP doesn't mean you should knock it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 30, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't feel like reading your post, but I got through the first 2 or so lines. I want to say that I don't think Mr. Waffle was being a drama queen. Also, pogobat did NOT turn lots of people to speedcubing. People that were already interested FOUND him, and then learnt a crap method which put them on the back foot from the start. So I think we are justified in blaming pogobat for all the trouble he's caused our community.
> ...



No?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 30, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



No.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


If a person is active in the community they will have seen the thread. I maybe should have been more concise.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 30, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



And if a person has seen the thread and not voted? I can think of several active members who have shown no sign of being involved with this thread (and I don't think any of them learned from Dan Brown).


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...


OK then.

Half of the people who are active in the community and have seen the thread and decided to vote learned from Pogobat. No matter how you swing it, that's still 77 people.


----------



## V-te (Nov 30, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Ok... I have a question... does it matter who learned from where? The main point is that we know how to solve the cube and are trying to get faster, hence the name *Speedsolving*.com. Look forward guys, not to the past.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 30, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I can think of several active members who have shown no sign of being involved with this thread (*and I don't think any of them learned from Dan Brown*).


And what do you base that on? What you THINK?

There are many, many amazing cubers who learned from Dan. Feliks is pretty much the fastest cuber on the planet (in terms of consistency) and his first method was Dan's method. For all you know, Eric, Yu, Rama, all learned from DAN brown. Your FIRST method is completely irrelevant, because you basically drop it with a matter of months, if not weeks, anyway.

EDIT: And like it's been said, about half of us learned from Dan's method, and we're all here today, speedcubing, so what's the fuss about?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 30, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> EDIT: And like it's been said, about half of us learned from Dan's method, and we're all here today, speedcubing, so what's the fuss about?



The fuss is not about the amount of people that have joined because of him, it's the type of people. It's the type of community that has grown around those people. It's what we have to deal with every day on this forum. These people don't like figuring out things for themselves. These people would rather sit and wait to be spoon feed every little thing. These people don't learn from their mistakes, but do everything in their power to get people to tell them their mistakes and exactly how to fix them, then have the nerve to complain if that doesn't happen.

I started to speedcube because I enjoyed the satisfaction that came with figuring even the littlest things out myself, not just getting faster at all costs, which is apparently what these cubers want. When I get asked where someone should learn how to cube, I usually link them to this: http://peter.stillhq.com/jasmine/rubikscubesolution.html (Which MAY be where I first learned how to cube, but I'm not entirely sure). What I often hear from these type of people is confusion when they get to the 'Orienting the LL Corners' step, because during this step it challenges you to think a little bit and try to choose which combination of algorithms can solve certain cases best.

So what does this mean? Am I discriminating on those who simply can't figure these types of things out themselves? Am I simply wanting a slightly more intelligent community? Well, yes.

Now of course out of this has come many great cubers, a lot of which are not like those described above. This, of course, comes with many factors which may have changed their course. If Dan Brown's tutorial did not exist, as goes for all other youtube tutorials, would these people be able to learn how to cube? It could be thought of as a sort of roadblock on the path to learning how to solve the cube, deterring the weak away, but keeping the dedicated.

If you don't think about that, the next question would be, was it worth it? Does having to deal with these types of people outweigh the great that has come out of this, or the other way around?

Now I'm sure there are a few people who aren't going to bother reading this all the way through, and just pick apart one section, so I'll just leave it at this. And yes, I am going against my first post edit slightly, but I thought it'd be nice if I stepped in and wrote this.


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

Why does this HAVE to turn into an argument. It was a simple yes/no question. You guys turned it into the pros and cons of new people.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd say something else, but Patrick pretty much summed it all up.


----------



## Dionz (Nov 30, 2009)

yes to bad he uses i's instead of ''s(?)


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes but only for the last layer (I did F2L for the most part)

Now I am trying to memorize full OLL.


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 25, 2010)

LEAVE DAN BROWN ALONE D: *Completely going against thread maker saying to NOT say is he's good or not* He's an awesome teacher for beginners, I learnt from him then switched to beginner Fridrich soon after


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 26, 2010)

LEAVE THIS THREAD ALONE! THIS IS EFFING OLD D:<


----------



## Grenjabob (Jul 27, 2010)

Sadly. Yes, I've completely threw away his method for Fridrich now thank god.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 27, 2010)

NO

I learned from Jasmine Lee's tutorial, still think it is a vey good one.
Like Patrick said; it makes you think a little.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 27, 2010)

I learnt from Marshall Philipp, Niklas and Sledgehammer is all you need.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jul 27, 2010)

This. I already knew beginner LBL first two layers thankfully - this method has awful F2L. But awesome LL


----------



## Mewrius (Jul 28, 2010)

I used the instructions that came with the cube >___>


----------



## Cubing321 (Jul 28, 2010)

I learned from RobH0095 or something like that


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 28, 2010)

I used the instructions that came with the cube. which is basically Dan Brown's method. I didn't start speedcubing until ~2 years later though.


----------



## [email protected]! (Jul 28, 2010)

no, a friend taught me. (now im better than him)


----------



## angelu1125 (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah i learnt from dan but I skipped tonnes of steps cos' I figured out most of them.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 28, 2010)

I learned from him, and I'm not necessarily proud of it. But I am proud of the fact that he did introduce me to cubing.


----------



## Saej (Jul 28, 2010)

He got me started, helped me solve for the first 20 times, and then I found this site and BadMephisto's site. Now I am doing F2L and doing well, plus I know 4LLL and slllloooowwwly learning full PLL for 3LLL.


----------



## Rosette (Jul 28, 2010)

uhhh.. yeah..?


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 28, 2010)

Wouldn't be better to ask a question like did you learn from YouTube or did someone else teach. Or who was your first YouTube teacher etc Not a yes/no question


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 28, 2010)

Dan Brown rocks. He taught me how to solve the cube (the end of the 2nd layer and the final layer)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 29, 2010)

I figured it out on my own.


----------



## VP7 (Jul 29, 2010)

No.

James G. Nourse & David Singmaster.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, I did, and it didn't do me much good, I used that method for almost a year and only got as low as 35ish seconds. There are people who learned like 3 months ago and are already sub 20 avgs. Maybe it's just me but it was hard for me to move from that method to fridrich. But the answer is yes.


----------



## Mephisto (Jul 29, 2010)

Who? :unsure:


----------



## Nestor (Jul 29, 2010)

Since I learned from Robh and Badmephisto, I hate DB for corrupting newbies with this crappy method.

Yet, I love and praise him for starting so many people into cubing.

I'm torned on this one...


----------



## Zarlor (Jul 29, 2010)

Yep, I'd say Dan Brown because I still had trouble after reading the little booklet that came with the storebought Rubik's, and some documents I got on the web were not as straight forward. I then went to RobH for the higher order cubes. Finally, badmephisto really helped me with his algs and videos.


----------



## theace (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes. But i did improvise a lot. For e.g. RUR'U' instead of the lame R'D'RD


----------

